# Protein Shakes



## 18250 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello!i am new to this, but does anyone know about good protein shake reciepes???


----------



## 15966 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey, I am 14 and have been a vegetarian for 7 months now, as far as shakes I'm not so sure, but I know alot of good recipes full of protein not containing meat, so if you're intrerested send me an e-mail...hearts_cutie###hotmail.com


----------

